# Audible Physics Arian review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I recently got my pair of Arians in a trade I did with Mark. I'll keep my review short and sweet. They're replacing my well used pair of Souls I've been running for around three years now. Still going strong btw just a little character from being in a door for so long.

Build quality is excellent. They'll fit in a 6.5" cutout with little or no enlarging needed. They have a big ass so watch out for magnet clearance. I ALMOST had to trim a plastic piece inside my doors to make them fit. It was that tight. I've heard touching the cone of these things is a big sin so I was nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof during install. 16 screws total into .5" cutting board all by hand and willing to lose a finger before putting a hole in the driver.

I did a quick dail-in last night and these things are really revealing and low distortion. I don't know what it is about these drivers but even being off axis in the doors beaming isn't an issue. I'm running them from 100-5000. Imaging is rediculous and vocals are more real than I've ever heard them in my own vehicle. Staging is still on the dash with minimal rainbow effect. Maybe I can fix that along with a couple other staging issues with more tuning. I got it 80% of the way there in 30 mins. Now I need to spend the next few weeks getting them the rest of the way there. The Arians are drivers that sound better and better the higher you lowpass them. No need for a dedicated midrange if you can install them and/or tune them to stage high and deep. Actually, just using them as a midbass is a waste in my opinion. Midrange is where they shine at. There's no noticable breakup node and like said above they simply don't have any noticable beaming crossed at 5khz. I'm not going to go into detail how they reproduce the music. They just plain sound "real". To get to the level of the Arian you'll have to spend big money on Audio Technology or Dyn Esotar. Transparency at its best.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A little update after a few days of listening and tuning. I'll go ahead and throw out my crossover points so you'll know what I'm working with. My motto is to not highpass a driver any lower than you have to.
sub-63 24db
mid-100 12db-5000 24db
tweet-6300 24db
Clarity is a strong point of the Arian but never harsh. Breakup node is nonexistant to my ears. Distortion is lower than anything I've run to date. Vocals are laid back and easy on the ears. All instruments come through in a precise but nonfatiguing manner. I also take back everything I've said in the past about not being able to cross a speaker above beaming without having issues. The design of the Arian makes it where 5000 is no sweat off axis. Low in the doors everything including midbass is locked on the dash. Imaging is very convincing. Thanks to the ability to cross high you can use just about any tweeter you want. Something articulate and laid back (hard to come by) would be my recomendation. For the money the Arian in my opinion is the value leader in top shelf speakers. You simply get A LOT for your buck. I've heard a couple other cars with Arians but every one of them were using them as dedicated midbass. That's fine and dandy but they are too good in the midrange not to take advantage of.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I would be interested to hear them as midrange. I've only heard them in strakele's car - perhaps he can come over here and echo your thoughts too - man do these drivers move some air, and with authority. I wouldn't say using them as a dedicated midbass is a waste. "Formidable" is my word of choice. 

Post some pics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark has used a pair of Arian... one for midrange and one for midbass.... with VERY nice results...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got the same drivers, I received them on Friday! 
Well as the OP stated, i can't fit them in the doors, currently I have Morel Elete' 6s! so for me to get them in, I would need new speaker rings. I don't have a router, and i don't have MDF. 
Talked to Mark about it, and he said he will make some 1" rings and send them over to me.

Great guy to work with, very honest and stands by his word.

I cant wait to get them in and have a listen. 

Thank you for sharing your review.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

They certainly work as a midrange as well. While I don't use them like that, they are definitely capable. 

I use them as a dedicated midbass in sealed doors from 70-80Hz to 300-400Hz depending on the tune. Each is run on a pair of bridged channels of a Mosconi One 120.4

I have heard them play full range with no crossovers at all and they were quite impressive as a point source. You probably wouldn't want to run them like that in a car though.

I agree with hillbilly's comments regarding the tonal character. It's hard to make them sound bad.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

strakele said:


> They certainly work as a midrange as well. While I don't use them like that, they are definitely capable.
> 
> I use them as a dedicated midbass in sealed doors from 70-80Hz to 300-400Hz depending on the tune. Each is run on a pair of bridged channels of a Mosconi One 120.4
> 
> ...


I have mine on Mosconi 100.4 bridged


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I forgot to mention I have them on two channels of a big Zuki 4ch amp. Not one of the production Zuki's either. I'm guessing 150-175rms per channel. Patrick sent me the amp a couple years ago to try and side-by-side chose it over his original Eleets.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have mine on Mosconi 100.4 bridged


WOW you got some now?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great Review Hillbilly!!! I echo the same thoughts as you on these drivers.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Cannot wait to install mine! I'll be using the Arian as midbass but I'll cross them high. The XR3m drivers will take over from there. powered by an Arc 4200SE... Should be nice.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Currently I'm running mine 60hz to 4400. as a 2 way, not using my 3 way setup... 

I *love* them in a 2 way but with my 3 way I'm happier.... doing some rebuilding thats why it's a 2 way right now...


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello and thank you for giving Arians a chance.H-Audio will be releasing some new drivers end of this year but I will let Mark do the honors introducing them in the USA.Once again I would like to thank all the team members of Ap and H-Audio for your trust and support.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Rishi!!!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I was also fortunate enough to be able to snag a pair of these from Mark. I've been listening to them the past couple nights in a small 20"x20" test baffle in my living room with about 75 watts each and [email protected], so I can't comment on how they perform in a car, but I will just echo what everyone has said that these drivers are incredible. 

Mine are the models with the phase plug and the top end extension of these on-axis truly surprised me along with the impressive amount of midbass even in my small baffle. They are marketed as "super-wide band" and that is no joke. They don't have quite the sparkle that a pair of tweeters would provide, but I like a really laid back top end and they sound great to my ears tweeterless. A slight EQ bump at 12k-15k would probably be the only thing I would ever adjust. I agree with hillbilly - it seems like a waste to use these for midbass only. This is by far the best sounding pair of drivers I've ever owned. I had planned on using these in a 3-way in my Lexus under a pair of Mark's prototype midranges and some Aura MR1 tweeters, but after listening to them inside I have decided to build some baffle towers and run them open baffle as point sources in my living room to replace my old worn out pair of magnepans. 

Dealing with Mark has also been great. He does not hesitate to answer any questions and is extremely helpful with everything. Great guy.. definitely a man of his word.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Rishi S said:


> Hello and thank you for giving Arians a chance.H-Audio will be releasing some new drivers end of this year but I will let Mark do the honors introducing them in the USA.Once again I would like to thank all the team members of Ap and H-Audio for your trust and support.


I'd like to see a tweeter that will mate well with the Arian 5k and up. I gave Mark my impressions on the combo I'm running now and while the X-Soul2 set was a match make in Heaven the Arian brings a whole different timbre to the table in my install. Mark disagreed with my opinion on how I think the x2 fills in the top but my opinion is what it is. That's why no car sounds alike even if two or more are running identical equipment. I'm basically wanting more attack up top. I'd order the same tweeter as what's used in the house if the 4.5" flange would fit where I need to put it. (Usher) As a cone the x2 did what I needed it to do down in the vocal range better than most domes could. Now I'm on a quest to get the top end back where I truly want it with plenty of weight without getting harsh. A couple younguns at the last g2g I went to said my topend was a little hot but I also had it boosted to help bring it out. My hearing is also a little questionable just like my sanity. Ally has a good combo for mids and tweets but they're also a matched set in every way. They work well together. What I'm looking for is something similar to what Demetrius is running up top. They sing like angels if you're man enough to tame them:laugh:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

For you... have you tried LPG metal tweeters? I've never used them but heard good things that seem like they would be well suited to you. (I have a set that I've never used)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd like to see a tweeter that will mate well with the Arian 5k and up. I gave Mark my impressions on the combo I'm running now and while the X-Soul2 set was a match make in Heaven the Arian brings a whole different timbre to the table in my install. Mark disagreed with my opinion on how I think the x2 fills in the top but my opinion is what it is. That's why no car sounds alike even if two or more are running identical equipment. I'm basically wanting more attack up top. I'd order the same tweeter as what's used in the house if the 4.5" flange would fit where I need to put it. (Usher) As a cone the x2 did what I needed it to do down in the vocal range better than most domes could. Now I'm on a quest to get the top end back where I truly want it with plenty of weight without getting harsh. A couple younguns at the last g2g I went to said my topend was a little hot but I also had it boosted to help bring it out. My hearing is also a little questionable just like my sanity. Ally has a good combo for mids and tweets but they're also a matched set in every way. They work well together. What I'm looking for is something similar to what Demetrius is running up top. They sing like angels if you're man enough to tame them:laugh:


^^

Thanks for the compliment. 

Interestingly, we was playing around last night and now it sounds even better now, since you last heard it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Have my Arians as dedicated midbass on a Mosconi Zero3. The Nz3s pick up the rest on a Mosconi A-class. Have to be heard as any words I type would not do justice .


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

papasin said:


> Have my Arians as dedicated midbass on a Mosconi Zero3. The Nz3s pick up the rest on a Mosconi A-class. Have to be heard as any words I type would not do justice .



^^

Nice!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> For you... have you tried LPG metal tweeters? I've never used them but heard good things that seem like they would be well suited to you. (I have a set that I've never used)


Surprizingly enough they got the nod from Mark when I was in the process of putting x4's in my kicks for midrange and needing a good tweeter. That plan fell through the cracks when I realized how risky putting speakers down there would be. A man of my stature loves his legroom and I guarantee my dad would have forgotten they were there and crushed one of them while backing my trailer in the water. I'll definately look into giving the LPG's a try. I've also heard great things about them.


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd like to see a tweeter that will mate well with the Arian 5k and up. I gave Mark my impressions on the combo I'm running now and while the X-Soul2 set was a match make in Heaven the Arian brings a whole different timbre to the table in my install. Mark disagreed with my opinion on how I think the x2 fills in the top but my opinion is what it is. That's why no car sounds alike even if two or more are running identical equipment. I'm basically wanting more attack up top. I'd order the same tweeter as what's used in the house if the 4.5" flange would fit where I need to put it. (Usher) As a cone the x2 did what I needed it to do down in the vocal range better than most domes could. Now I'm on a quest to get the top end back where I truly want it with plenty of weight without getting harsh. A couple younguns at the last g2g I went to said my topend was a little hot but I also had it boosted to help bring it out. My hearing is also a little questionable just like my sanity. Ally has a good combo for mids and tweets but they're also a matched set in every way. They work well together. What I'm looking for is something similar to what Demetrius is running up top. They sing like angels if you're man enough to tame them:laugh:


Mark will be able to update you with that


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

yes sir, soon to come; some little birdies that will sing for you in the upper range.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ :anxious:


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

I love my set as well, have mine on 2 channels of my Mosconi 120.4.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> yes sir, soon to come; some little birdies that will sing for you in the upper range.


It's about damn time! Can I have the first pair to try out?You know I'm good at running speakers through their paces and tuning for being fun to listen toJust waiting for the next g2g to take shape in the deep south.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

hmm, I'll be running my Arian as dedicated midrange soon... Midbass is a surprise.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm is the new midbass gonna be one of the new AP drivers coming out?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark,


When are you going to build a website ?


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

Where do you purchase these?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

quickaudi07 said:


> Mark,
> 
> 
> When are you going to build a website ?


It in the works, but it will be up when the line is more complete, as it was before. Two current new products and that is the line as it stands now with more exciting products on the way.

As we all are aware of, the price of neo change the way thing was done for a lot of companies. Those of us who used a lot of high grade neo in our motors was force to either raise price to a new high or redesign. We choose to redesign to keep the price down. That is way the XR/AR 3 design was put on hold do to the massive neo motor and the cost to produce them. 

But I can tell you there are some great things coming and say a US website !!! 

But I post all info you need here on diyma in the vendors section.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

nice review my old friend. I am anxious to hear them sometime


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

OP, What are the tweeters you are using?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BurnOut956 said:


> OP, What are the tweeters you are using?


H-Audio x2's. They're a 2" wideband tweeter and part of the line of speakers that got it all started for Mark. Now that I have something VERY special in the doors I can start looking into tweeters that can give the tippy top extention I've been somewhat missing for the past few years. Hopefully Mark has what I need in the new lineup at a reasonable price. He tends to take very good care of his original customers so I have faith in him.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> He tends to take very good care of his original customers so I have faith in him.


I second this. Wouldn't say I am an original, but my experience with him has been very positive and has gone the extra mile for any of his customers. A bit OT, but I had a mid (XR6.5m) that started crackling and he went out of his way to find one for me and replace it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I had an x2 crap out on me at his house in Atlanta (I live in the Little Rock area 550 miles away) and he split up his last pair of x2's for me to drop a replacement in. It's quite comical that the one time I had one of his drivers fail was at his house which I've only been to once.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

oca123 said:


>


Ok I see an older AP2 and enigma with the chrome housing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've dropped my highpass down to 63hz 24db. Still lowpassed at 5khz 24db. In a controlled environment they could do 50-5k all day long IB in a door. Being the most refined set of speakers in my install right now the more ground they cover the better the sound. Now I'm thinking about a good low distortion small box 12" to take the bottom end to the next level.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've dropped my highpass down to 63hz 24db. Still lowpassed at 5khz 24db. In a controlled environment they could do 50-5k all day long IB in a door. Being the most refined set of speakers in my install right now the more ground they cover the better the sound. Now I'm thinking about a good low distortion small box 12" to take the bottom end to the next level.


PM me, I'll take care of you on the 12"


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd like to add to what has been said already (hopefully without being redundant). 

The Arians are an amazing driver (that has already been said) - it performs very well at the following:

*Power Handling* - I also have them on a Mosconi 100.4 bridged - so they can handle a good deal of power within the recommended pass band. 

*Range* - for fun, I was playing them from 80hz to 8k - they are playing from 70hz to 4k now - phenomenal 

*Resolution* - the Arians replaced the Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" drivers in my set up, and these drivers provide better detail and resolution then the Seas in my opinion.

*Aesthetics* - mine are hidden, which is a shame, because they are great looking drivers - most won't care about that, but if I am parting with hard earned money, I don't want something that looks like ass. They have a great fit and finish to them.

I'm running them mated with Morel MT23 tweets - Arians low in the doors and tweets on the pillars. John said that many who would hear this set up would not be able to guess that I wasn't running a 3 way set up. He said he was very impressed with the sound of the Arians.

I'll add some photos in case someone seeing this thread doesn't know what they look like. The driver with the wooden phase plug is the Arian - side by side with the Seas.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I love my thesis 6.5's, but of all the car audio midbass drivers I've heard, these make my short list of 6.5's I would recommend to someone looking for a great all round performer. It would be hard to justify replacing my 6.5's, but I have to admit that after hearing these in both of Jason's cars the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad Mark's drivers are getting the exposure they deserve....!!!

Fantastic speakers...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SQ_MDX said:


> Glad Mark's drivers are getting the exposure they deserve....!!!
> 
> Fantastic speakers...


X2 ▲▲▲▲▲▲▲

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait to install mine  Sinfoni 50.4x actively from my DRZ... Aaaaahhh.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

You finally got your amp?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> You finally got your amp?


Yes sir! Bought it from Legend94. I'm stoked! Should be a silky smooth frontstage. :rockon:


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Can't wait to install mine  Sinfoni 50.4x actively from my DRZ... Aaaaahhh.


These midbass drivers look like they have a small erection.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Yes sir! Bought it from Legend94. I'm stoked! Should be a silky smooth frontstage. :rockon:



Congratulations!!! Let us know what you think.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Can't wait to install mine  Sinfoni 50.4x actively from my DRZ... Aaaaahhh.


Pure SEX! lol

Congrats,,,  you will Love Em!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Pure SEX! lol
> 
> Congrats,,,  you will Love Em!


And if he doens't, he can always use them as butt plugs... but then he wont be farting in the tub no more

stupid jokes aside those look really nice, I'm sure they sound as nice as they look!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

oca123 said:


> These midbass drivers look like they have a small erection.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it still possible to buy Arian 6.5's new?


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nopes 

Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Installed my Arians today, holy wow these are incredible!!!


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> Installed my Arians today, holy wow these are incredible!!!


These are lovely drivers. Enjoy these 

Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

piyush7243 said:


> These are lovely drivers. Enjoy these
> 
> Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks! How does a driver with only 3mm xmax make so much midbass! They blend effortlessly with my CSS tweeters, finally a 6.5" mid that matches the CSS' level of detail. And the dynamics are amazing, his is without any eq yet, only TA applied. These are the magical mids I've been looking for


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Some of you might have read that I was having bottoming out issues with my Arians. It was a tuning issue on my part. I accidently knocked them just enough out of phase with the time alignment plus boosted 125hz a little too much while I was dialing in the temporary sub while I work out the kinks for the center console box that's in the works (if it ever warms up). Now they're back rocking again down to 80hz 18db slope. Now they're playing 80-2500 while the modded 2" wideband tweeters are picking up at 4k. The reason for such a large gap is the x2's have a nasty hump in that area. This was with a complete retune. I'll probably raise the mid-tweet crossover points back up at some point.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Architect7 said:


> Thanks! How does a driver with only 3mm xmax make so much midbass! They blend effortlessly with my CSS tweeters, finally a 6.5" mid that matches the CSS' level of detail. And the dynamics are amazing, his is without any eq yet, only TA applied. These are the magical mids I've been looking for


I am stilling trying to find time to install my Audible physics drivers. I'll be running a JL HD 600/4 at 300x2 to the Arians and another 600/4 to the Audible Physics XR3m drivers and Scanspeak Illuminator tweeters. 1200 clean watts combined with these drivers should make one epic frontstage. Would love to hear your setup! I'm in the Tacoma area. How much power are you giving the Arians?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Raised my lowpass up to 4k on the Arians and took the x2's up to 5k. The more I learn what to listen for the more I realize I need to get a real pair of tweeters. It's so easy to become complacent with your setup and tune that you learn to ignore what's wrong with it. After completely redoing the time alignment and doing it right this time everything is a lot more open sounding. The x2's have some nastiness going on in the 3k range and it was quite a bit worse with my unmodded pair. What prompted me to revisit this thread was something not sounding quite right. A few tracks of frequency centered pink noise later and boy did I have some problems to work out. I think everything is back where it should be now (I think). For a new pair of tweeters I'm thinking the Morel mdt44's will be the way to go. They should drop right into my existing adapters in the dash. For everyone using the Arian as a dedicated midbass I highly suggest you give them a real enclosure or go aperiodic. Just flopping around IB in a door they're a much better midrange than they are a midbass.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I am stilling trying to find time to install my Audible physics drivers. I'll be running a JL HD 600/4 at 300x2 to the Arians and another 600/4 to the Audible Physics XR3m drivers and Scanspeak Illuminator tweeters. 1200 clean watts combined with these drivers should make one epic frontstage. Would love to hear your setup! I'm in the Tacoma area. How much power are you giving the Arians?


Wow that would be some serious power! I'd love to show you my system, let me get my tweeters dialed in first (stock location is horrible, ~80 degrees off-axis aimed right at each other, drives me crazy). I'm only sending 90 watts to each Arian from 2 of the channels on a Vibe Litebox Stereo4, actively crossed over with my 80PRS.


----------

